# How Long Have you been playing Animal Crossing?



## MayorCat (Feb 23, 2016)

How long have you been playing the actual series?
I was playing since GameCube, so I guess the first game?


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 23, 2016)

Depends on when you consider people to start, by game or by year? Some people could have played the GameCube one, but well after games like City Folk or Wild World had debuted. I started in 2002 myself, simply because it was the only legal Nintendo Entertainment System emulator available. However, quickly after I started, I fell in love with the game, it's got charm that's unmatched in any game I've ever seen before or after its debut.


----------



## MayorCat (Feb 23, 2016)

pika62221 said:


> Depends on when you consider people to start, by game or by year? Some people could have played the GameCube one, but well after games like City Folk or Wild World had debuted. I started in 2002 myself, simply because it was the only legal Nintendo Entertainment System emulator available. However, quickly after I started, I fell in love with the game, it's got charm that's unmatched in any game I've ever seen before or after its debut.




Mostly by the time the game actually came out.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 23, 2016)

I ordered Wild World from Amazon on December 24, 2007, so I got it either at the very end of 2007 or in early 2008.


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 24, 2016)

Soon after Population Growing's release in 2001. Ah, the good ol' days. Still have my save, play it every now and then to remind myself that my childhood is gone.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm not completely sure... The game I started with was City Folk, but I think I started in 2010.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 25, 2016)

Since 2002 of the Gamecube version.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 25, 2016)

i can't remember when exactly i first started playing ac, but it must've been before 2007 because i got ww for christmas that year and i had played the gamecube version before then.


----------



## windloft (Feb 25, 2016)

i think ever since 2002 or 2003... i was a lil kid back then, so i've been playing for close to 15+ years now.


----------



## Cariicarky (Feb 25, 2016)

I made a file on my sister's WW game when I was four or five, and I got CF, NL, and GC later.


----------



## N a t (Feb 25, 2016)

Since the Gamecube Version in 2002 I guess! I've been playing as long as I remember. I must've been like 5-6 when it came out.


----------



## Lykus (Feb 25, 2016)

I picked up the very first Nintendo DS when it first came out, and Animal Crossing: Wild World, which came out a year later in 2005, I also got immediately. It just looked too adorable to resist! Unfortunately I didn't game much before this, the only other system we had was a PlayStation 2, so I didn't know much of the previous AC games (though I did play it on my friend's systems after I had gotten Wild World). So that was like 11 years ago xD back when I was a little tot. So I was 6 at the time. Loved it ever since!


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 25, 2016)

Wild World. But I "played" played NL for the first time. That means I got really into it and stuff.


----------



## laineybop (Feb 27, 2016)

I started with CF in 2008. But I have had all the games at some point. I just got rid of my WW game a few weeks ago, but I still play my CF towns once a month or so. Just basic weed pulling & seeing who moved in & out.


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 27, 2016)

City Folk in 2008! Although I watched my cousin play Wild World all the time and I like played through her(?) kinda


----------



## calliakitten (Feb 27, 2016)

Wild world was my first Animal Crossing game, then a few years later I got city folk for the wii.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Feb 27, 2016)

I started with the GameCube game in 2002--a couple of weeks after the game's release. I still have my original town, too.


----------



## radioloves (Feb 28, 2016)

Almost seven months on new leaf and I've played for one and a half years on both city folk and wild world. I feel like I'll probably play animal crossing for the rest of my life <3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 28, 2016)

since july 2015


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 28, 2016)

As of Population: Growing! for the GameCube. It's one of my earliest memories with the GC and the appeal has stuck with me since then.


----------



## Vickie (Feb 28, 2016)

♥_ My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World,
I didn't get too addicted with that game though.
But New Leaf came along, and I was hooked, and I'm still hooked!! c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## pika62221 (Feb 28, 2016)

MayorCat said:


> Mostly by the time the game actually came out.



Japan or the rest of the world? It's got a few different versions and different years, Japan first saw it in 2001, America in 2002, Europe in 2003, so that REALLY varies for the first game release depending on your region.


----------



## Cass123 (Feb 28, 2016)

I started with New Leaf in December 2015!


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 28, 2016)

Since 2013


----------



## crosserkelsey (Feb 28, 2016)

I've only been playing since December 15th of last year! But whatever, soon enough I'll have been playing for three months!! <3


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Feb 29, 2016)

I started playing Wild World in 2010 or 2011 (can't remember which year), because a friend of mine had WW and Let's Go to the City.  I started playing Let's Go to the City not long after I got WW.

I stopped playing Animal Crossing completely in 2013 and 2014, but then last year I started feeling nostalgic, so I revisited both games, then I started watching Let's Plays of New Leaf on YouTube, and I really wanted to play it.  I finally got New Leaf last Christmas from my mum.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 29, 2016)

In 2002 the original GC version, but then I stop playing it until 2010 when I bought City Folk.


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 29, 2016)

ThisOctober it will have been 10 years since I got Animal Crossing: Wild World <3


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 2, 2016)

I have been playing Animal Crossing almost a year. Got animal crossing new leaf around June 2015 and still playing the game.


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 4, 2016)

Years cx I got Wild World when I was 16. I'm now 21. I was hooked on Wild World when I got it and then I came off games for a bit because of school and now that I've gotten New Leaf..I'm hooked! xD Its the first thing I do when I get ready for my day lol!


----------



## freqrexy (Mar 4, 2016)

It's kinda weird for me; I got Wild World as my first AC game back in 2006 to see what all the fuss was about.  I lasted for about no more than 4 months before my college studies got on top of me and I had to neglect it just to focus on what's important.  And I couldn't go back to it because of the fear of having to play it EVERY SINGLE DAY just to make sure everything is in its place, and the thought of the villagers mentally beating me up after neglecting them for so long.  That lingering thought put me off AC for years.

Then with the impending release for Happy Home Designer last year, I wanted to give that a go and play it.  But at the same time, another thought came to my head - I miss playing Animal Crossing.  I was more mature by then and thought I would be able to handle the idea of any bad mishaps in town, so I bought New Leaf a month before HHD came out and fell in love all over again. <3

So basically, I started playing 8 years ago, but hadn't really played for more than a year in total. xD


----------



## allylily (Mar 5, 2016)

ive been playing since wild world came out! although i mainly just play the DS version(s) of it, i owned city folk but only used it once


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 6, 2016)

Only three years now, I honestly wasn't into video games until I met my boyfriend and he introduced me to Animal Crossing on his gamecube, I was instantly hooked and had to have New Leaf asap.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 7, 2016)

Since 2009. I normally wouldn't remember exactly what year I discovered a game but it was while we lived in Spain (which was only for a year). I found Wild World by shere dumb luck really. I was looking on Amazon (or maybe eBay) for DS games as my mum bought us a DS to share (the old kind, think it was a lite). I remember seeing an image of the Wild World case cover as a suggestion while looking at (I think) Pokemon DS games. The colourful cute image alone was what made me click on it. I don't think I even looked for reviews on the game or anything, I just chose it based on seeing that cover and reading about fishing.

I do remember being like 'what the?' when I started. I mean, when you know nothing about AC and jump into it there seems to be no obvious goals like in other games. But I'm glad I was curious enough to keep playing because I was soon addicted.


----------



## ruthie (Mar 10, 2016)

I started about a year and a half ago with ACNL. Now I own two cartridges with multiple towns on each, City Folk, and Wild World lol


----------



## Skylanx (Mar 13, 2016)

More than 1 year now


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 14, 2016)

I've played off and on since childhood. I think Wild World was my first? I'm not sure, I was so young. I just remember always renting it for my GameCube from the local video rental mart.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 14, 2016)

Throughout my childhood.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 14, 2016)

my first and only Animal Crossing game is New Leaf, which I obtained in April 2014, a few days before Bunny Day.  I may go get the Nintendo Selects re-release of City Folk though...


----------



## meowduck (Mar 14, 2016)

Ive been playing since i was 8 years old c: long ago cx started with animal crossing population growing for gamecube


----------



## kenna (Mar 14, 2016)

Christmas 2006. ACGC


----------



## Bunnilla (Mar 15, 2016)

Since 2014 early


----------



## PalletMayor (Mar 16, 2016)

Ive been playing it since I was about 12 or so, so a good 6 years strong now! I just love how dicerss the games are yet they all have very homey similair traits as well! Theyre a great collection of games c":


----------



## Pietro:)100 (Mar 17, 2016)

The first game I played was New Leaf ^_^
I remember going into the store on release day and buying it and being so addicted I went and bought Wild World the next day. 
But I still love New Leaf most because it's my first animal crossing game and it has a certain pastel-ly charm about it, that I adore!


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 20, 2016)

November 23, 2005


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 20, 2016)

Probably since 2006 or 2007 or so? I know my first game was Wild World, my dad bought it for me for my birthday because he thought it'd help teach me about money or something. I know I had to buy like three copies though because I kept losing it.


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

I made an account on my sister's City Folk and Wild World, but New Leaf was where I really started playing.


----------



## AlenaBarney (Mar 21, 2016)

Depends on when you consider people to start, by game or by year? Some people could have played the GameCube one, but well after games like City Folk or Wild World had debuted.


----------



## Brobasaur (Mar 24, 2016)

I started on the very first one for gamecube. Then I played Wild World. I skipped City Folk because I didn't like the Wii.


----------



## Aronthaer (Mar 24, 2016)

I played "Animal Crossing: Population's growing!" back in 2002, somehow skipped Wild World, Got City Folk, and now New Leaf


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 24, 2016)

2014


----------



## Babakanoosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I played the Gamecube when I was in high school which is much longer ago then I care to admit. Finally got around to playing New Leaf because I missed it.


----------



## LilyACNL (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't remember exactly..... buuuutttt I think I started playing WW first, and yeah idk how old I was then.


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 24, 2016)

startede playing city folk in 2012. palyed new leaf since 20th of april 2015


----------



## cornimer (Mar 26, 2016)

I started playing Wild World in December 2010 and New Leaf in June 2013.


----------



## MTPockets (Mar 26, 2016)

I know Population Growing was my first game. I think I got it 10-12 years ago, I can't remember exactly.


----------



## lucyhannahg (Mar 29, 2016)

i started playing when WW came out  is that 2007? i rememeber because my parents got it for me and my two brothers in the same year to try and get us to bond XD it worked, we still enjoy playing new leaf together to this day!


----------



## Legosass Newleaf (Apr 19, 2016)

Around 2006-7 I've played since before I could read fluently! My sister would read it for me


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 19, 2016)

since 2012
ive had new leaf for 365 days, since the 20th of april 2015 :>


----------



## Heyden (Apr 19, 2016)

I got a N3DS for xmas in 2014 along with Pokemon AS and Smash, bought ACNL on Boxing day for $30 because my friends forced recommended me to :^)


----------



## kelpy (Apr 19, 2016)

2012, when new leaf came out. holy cow, it feels like just yesterday..


----------



## fallensnow (Apr 20, 2016)

Almost 10 years! I can't believe it's actually been that long. I've had breaks in-between, with studying etc, but it's pretty much been on and off since then!


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 20, 2016)

Since the Gamecube version game out in North America c: 

I cannot believe how long its been and that I'm not a kid anymore : (


----------



## dudeabides (Apr 20, 2016)

Since the gamecube game came out.


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

10 years! I first played Animal Crossing Gamecube in 2006!

HAPPY 10TH ANNIVERSARY TO ME!


----------



## Aronthaer (Apr 21, 2016)

13 years, since a year or so after Population Growing's release.


----------



## Vandolphvibar09 (Apr 21, 2016)

Since mid-2010. I saw a game called 'Animal Crossing: Wild World' in my R4, and I avoided it because I thought it's supposed to be another one of those stupid kids games for the DS.

I was wrong.

I was extremely bored at my house so I decided to play some DS games. I also found them to be a bit boring and I tried out the games I didn't want to play and see if they are actually worthy. AC:WW came first, and then, at that day... My love for Animal Crossing started. I played the game like a madman and realized all my first thoughts on the game were wrong. It was awesome.


----------



## leftTBT (Apr 26, 2016)

---


----------



## TheTangySkitty (Apr 29, 2016)

I started with ACGC back in 2003 and fell in love with the series! I remember my first town Butter X3 i still play it to this day!


----------



## Stil (May 2, 2016)

I started in 2014 with animal crossing New leaf only for the reason that the person I bought the 3ds from on Craigslist had already purchased the game digitally. I had no idea what it even was prior to that. For that reason, I can say that Craigslist impacted my life in a very positive way lol


----------

